# Cali Herpers Represent



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Where y'all from in Cali? Maybe we can get together sometime? My name's Drew Smith, moved from Yuba City down to Sacramento.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm Ricardo Garcia and I'm in San Diego.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

greentriple said:


> I'm Ricardo Garcia and I'm in San Diego.



I couldn't do it bro. If I lived in San Diego I'd be trashed 24/7 in Tijuana.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

Age and experience my friend, age and experience. TJ is a fun novelty when you first move here, it was for me in 95. 

For the most part it's Sun, and fun in a very laid back community. I recommend it, but we already have too many people.

Housings way expensive too.

But come this spring, I'm building and outdoor pen for "El Che"


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

greentriple said:


> Age and experience my friend, age and experience. TJ is a fun novelty when you first move here, it was for me in 95.
> 
> For the most part it's Sun, and fun in a very laid back community. I recommend it, but we already have too many people.
> 
> ...



Coming to Sac Show next year.


----------



## Mike (Nov 8, 2007)

Me, I'm from San Diego. Cold this year. :?


----------



## chelvis (Nov 8, 2007)

wow i got it great, live in Sac (well davis) and go to school here spend summers and vaction at my moms place down in San Diego. Trust me TJ get borning after awhile, well that is once ur done having ur wallet stolen and tired of going to the DMV to get a new licence :roll: .


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

We should totally geek out and if we're all in one place at around the same time, say the Sacto Show (when is that) hang out ,get drinks and dork on Tegus.

Mike, what part of San Diego? It has been cold the last week, it sucks! But we need the cool weather and some rain would be good too.


----------



## rigo (Nov 8, 2007)

<---- another one in cali. Im north of SD in orange county. i have also felt the cold, although need i really dont like it i'm a sun person. :lol: 

hey chelvis do you go to UC davis?


----------



## AB^ (Nov 8, 2007)

I live 5 minutes outside of Berkeley


----------



## chelvis (Nov 8, 2007)

why else would i live in Davis, lol. Ya i'm working on getting into vet school at the moment, i work for a vet but getting into to school to become one is impossible.

Ya Berkeley! Thats were they bus all the Davis kids when we get bored of our own parties, lol.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 8, 2007)

I went to law school at Berkeley, and my Mom lives there now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

chelvis said:


> why else would i live in Davis, lol. Ya i'm working on getting into vet school at the moment, i work for a vet but getting into to school to become one is impossible.
> 
> Ya Berkeley! Thats were they bus all the Davis kids when we get bored of our own parties, lol.



Which vet are you working for out here? I talk all my pets to Vicky Joseph's in Roseville.

We should all go to next years herp show. No clue when it is though... Sactos will probably be at the convention center again, and I'd love to meet you guys.


----------

